# Bring on the Monarch Ghost!



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Can`t wait!!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I still have to buy a Sinbad!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Scary Terry said:


> I still have to buy a Sinbad!


You're behind by one kit, Terry! FASTER, man!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Things got real quiet after Sinbad came out.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

We were all too busy tying up our camels...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> We were all too busy tying up our camels...


Kinky!!.....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I still can't believe it takes so long to do The Ghost considering it was started ages before Sinbad and by all accounts its "coming soon", "waiting on instructions" etc. Just seems weird. Granted its out when its out, but still... just is kind of curious


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Kinky!!.....
> 
> Chris.


...only if there's also goats involved... :tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....I miss ALL the good parties....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> ....I miss ALL the good parties....
> 
> Chris.


s'okay, mate...I didn't get an invite either...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been looking forward to the Ghost for ages as well. I had a preorder in with Cult over two years ago and still no Ghost. There were those rumors that once Sinbad was out that the Ghost would be arriving this month. I guess we need McDee to tag up with Scott and tell us whether to hold our breaths for another couple of weeks or if we should start breathing again otherwise we would suffocate waiting. And after the excellence of the Sinbad kit it should be a given the Ghost will be high quality as well.

Bob K.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm looking forward to the mom repops of Jekyll & hyde..the molds are already made, and test shots done...still baffles me as to what the holdup is....

Z
*


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> There were those rumors that once Sinbad was out that the Ghost would be arriving this month.


They weren't rumors. They were words straight from the mouth of Scott (as relayed to us by Mcdee). He said the Ghost would arrive 60 days after Sinbad. Since Sinbad finally showed up around mid July, that would put the Ghost here around mid September. However, it has been awfully quiet lately. No reports of the Ghost leaving China or nearing port in Canada. Perhaps an October release is more likely.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> s'okay, mate...I didn't get an invite either...


You can have mine!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...Hi Guys :wave: I went to British Columbia for 3 days (Elkford, doing some Quading:thumbsup...and This thread springs up! Way to go Biz:tongue:
...I've been talking with Scott and he of course is awaiting the shipment of the Ghost as well as other things to arrive...Sinbad was released and from that date + 60 days = Sept 10...or next weekend...
Last week Scott told me of the difficultly he is experiencing dealing with China and how frustrating they have been but added "I had brief contact from China today, and if they are being honest, hopefully I will have something to show for it in the next week or two, but I have heard that one before from them. We shall see." 
So folks... you see he is trying his best to get these kits to us...Frankly I'm still working on my Sinbad kit (also MOTM Creature, MS Iron Maiden and The Dungeon of Doom...and a few others)...so lets not pretend like we're going to perish if the Monarch kits aren't in our hands at the stroke of 60 days...(But maybe they will be...)
Sinbad will enjoy a Glow Edition (for you Glow Freaks...BTW, I'm one)TBA... and the Ghost will be on it's way soon... how soon?...I'm trying to find out right now...
Cheers !
Oh, and by the way I had a blast Quading in the Rockies this weekend and I recomend it highly:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...furshlugginer overseas issues...yanking Scott around...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We've all got our Sinbad kits to keep us happy- I say we cut Scott some slack and just wait 'til the Ghost shows up. He's doing his best to give us some great all new kits and I can't see any point in pushing him to give firm release dates. 
As I've said before, we'll get kits when we get 'em and that's all there is to it.
We should be grateful for what we have!!

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*MS Iron Maiden?*

Think i may have missed something, what is the MS Iron Maiden? As for the Ghost, one thing i'm not sure i'd be publishing would be the cost of getting the kit to market. He is financing the entire deal himself and i would imagine some of the Sinbad profits may be needed to get the Ghost to market. Not a cheap effort by any stretch of the imagination. Look at the quality of the Sinbad kit. As a kid i could always tell when i was getting a new Aurora for birthday or Christmas by the parts rattling loosely in the box. Sinbad was packed so well it didn't have the Aurora rattle, but the kit is an instant classic in my estimation. He is really delivering an awesome product, and all by himself. Something to be proud of for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

They should really do a glow version of the Ghost. It would be appropriate and cool. The whole figure in glow,and a few items on the base.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm absolutely cutting Scott all kinds of slack, as are you, Chris...I'm peeved at the parties overseas who are causing Scott all kinds of stress...me, I'm just building away at Sinbad with a big, cheesy smile. What a kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

tr7nut said:


> Think i may have missed something, what is the MS Iron Maiden? As for the Ghost, one thing i'm not sure i'd be publishing would be the cost of getting the kit to market. He is financing the entire deal himself and i would imagine some of the Sinbad profits may be needed to get the Ghost to market. Not a cheap effort by any stretch of the imagination. Look at the quality of the Sinbad kit. As a kid i could always tell when i was getting a new Aurora for birthday or Christmas by the parts rattling loosely in the box. Sinbad was packed so well it didn't have the Aurora rattle, but the kit is an instant classic in my estimation. He is really delivering an awesome product, and all by himself. Something to be proud of for sure!:thumbsup:


What is the MS Iron Maiden you ask?
Just got mine in the mail last week!








...Just wanted you guys to know that the Iron Maiden arrived and it is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!...No Warpage of any kind! Crisp and Clean!
This kit has indeed raised the bar on the Monster Scenes kits !
As you know... know resin is more expensive than styrene ,the cost is $80.00 + shipping...and IMO worth every penny:thumbsup:
Oh, and that is a pic of the front of the box and it reads :
Monster Scenes Chain ( not included ) available at Monster Scenes .net
Jim & Judy are supporting Dencomm by encorporating Dencomm accessories into their kits... which is a great idea I think.

























Monster Scenes "Chain" available at Monsterscenes.net

Jim & Judy's kits are officially sanctioned by Dencomm and are therefore officially part of the Monster Scenes' world.
They can be reached directly at: [email protected]
So as you can see ...There are plenty of cool kits to do while we wait on word from Monarch:thumbsup:

Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW - love the Iron Maiden kit, me fo rone will wait for another few more months for the Ghost! - i know it's going to be a really excellent well designed kit..


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

That came out nice! 

It says resin, but really looks like styrene in the photos. Is it?

Buc


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh it's resin alright and about the finest resin I've ever worked with too:thumbsup: the casting is flawless and when handling the pieces you'd think it was styrene, except for the weight, it's very hard to tell the difference...
....But don't forget this is a limited series, so if you are at all on the fence on this one...Don't hesitate...get one now...or you'll be searching for one on Ebay in a few months at insane prices:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Hey,do you realize that adding this Iron Maiden kit almost looks like a well placed TV commercial during the Ghost kit discussion.What a go Mc Dee.:wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

And now back to our feature presentation:
Here's what Scott Emailed me in regard to the Ghost & Gorgo as of 8/26:

_Hi Jim
All production is tied to the whims of the unreliable OEM supplier in China. They are being particularly difficult lately. Schedules have been completely thrown off by them. A new supplier has been arranged but it won't do any good for the Ghost or Gorgo projects.
_ 
He's definately getting jerked around by the overseas suppliers and not much to be done about that


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, if no one else can help...and if we can find them...maybe we should hire...

THE A-TEAM.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Dare i say it??*

I haven't had enough coffee yet, but maybe we should call "Ghost Busters?" :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

tr7nut said:


> I haven't had enough coffee yet, but maybe we should call "Ghost Busters?" :tongue:


NO!!! Then he'll be locked away in a containment chamber and we'll NEVER see him!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Hey,do you realize that adding this Iron Maiden kit almost looks like a well placed TV commercial during the Ghost kit discussion.What a go Mc Dee.:wave:


.....................and now...back to our regular scheduled programming....

Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So it appears they will be coming but at the whim of the Chinese guys doing the manufacturing? Scott can't do much about that at this point in time. I would assume they don't get paid until they have the models shipping though which I would think would give him a bit of leverage. Sounds like maybe they have some bigger more lucrative jobs going on so he gets put at the bottom of the list. Nice to hear he is changing companies with who he deals with. Maybe things will get better for him that way. And I am still really looking forward to the Ghost but have PLENTY of things to keep me busy in the interim. Superboy and the Munsters cars are on the bench at the moment.

Bob K.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Too bad he couldn`t find someone here but I imagine it`s cheaper overseas.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

China is a whole different culture whose people have a whole different way of looking at things.

I read a book about what to expect if you did business or traveled in China. The author mentioned that you might go into a store looking for a particular item. Do they have it? The proprietor tells you "no." You know they do have the item. "They have it, but it's not for you."


So it goes.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`m looking forward to the Ghost but I have 100% faith in Scott.The extra delay my get us closer to Gorgo.  I really only started this thread to build up some excitement.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL - Wonder what all the naysayers will do once the Ghost is released ? 
(besides bithching about how "inaccurate" it is! ) :wave:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*"Accuracy"*

Yes, that is funny! I was at one of "THOSE" contests and overheard someone arguing over the accuracy of the paint scheme on a Star Ship Enterprise. HOW CAN A FANTASY ITEM HAVE ANY LEVEL OF [email protected]!????!!! IT DOESN'T REALLY EXIST!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Makes me crazy!:tongue:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, they may have been comparing the color to the studio filming model.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moonman27 said:


> They should really do a glow version of the Ghost. It would be appropriate and cool. The whole figure in glow,and a few items on the base.


I would love it! Or a clear blue or green plastic!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`d settle for it right now in paisley styrene!! lol  I think it would be great to have a 3rd kit with the actual tormented prisoner being tormented by rats & spiders.Some torn flesh for us painters!! >:>)


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, here it is over two months since Sinbad hit the shelves and no ghost. Oh, we have a nice build up of Gorgo but no ghost.

WHY NO GHOST YET!?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Last I heard is pretty much what has been written in this thread already...
...getting jerked around by his manufacturer in China, I haven't heard any new dates as of yet .
Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Scott says he`s waiting for the instructions & that the overseas guys are getting anxious to getter done before their X Mas shutdown.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

He`s doing his best.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I hear the molds were lost in a train wreck...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Just give me the kit already! I bet I can figure out how to put it together without instructions.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Good things come to those who wait! If the kit is anywhere near as nice as Nosferatu and Sinbad, I can hold out for as long as it takes, with no complaints. of course that might be easier for me, as I've decided I'm not building anymore kits till I get in my new house. I still gotta sell the old one first....and find a new one...might be awhile. LOL.


----------

